# do you shoot compound also



## Mr. Longbeard (Jan 23, 2013)

just curious if any of you guys shoot compound bows to or just strickly traditional???


----------



## Bowhunterga (Jan 23, 2013)

Sold my compound awhile back. This marked my 5th year hunting with traditional bow only.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 23, 2013)

Compound gone a few years back. 
Got a couple bows using a compound riser.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 23, 2013)

I shot a compound as a teen, and really liked it, but when I decided I was gonna hunt again, it was traditional only. I shot a compound for about five minutes last year and didn't care for it this time around.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 23, 2013)

I had to carry my friends Monday for him for a brief moment and couldnt believe the weight. Almost four years since I sold mine.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 23, 2013)

I put my compound down somewhere around 2003, and never looked back.


----------



## trial&error (Jan 23, 2013)

I still have mine and a crossbow.  They're not as much fun, but when I have to have meat they come with me.  And yes they are heavy, but extend my ethical range and accuracy considerably.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 24, 2013)

Haven't owned or shot a compound in years.  No desire to do so.  It is a machine not a bow.  I guess I'm just prejudiced.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jan 24, 2013)

Sold my last one in '12.  Actually miss it a little at times, loved shooting super long range.  Having said that, don't see me ever going back, love my Super K.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 24, 2013)

Not since 1991


----------



## Mudfeather (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes I have one and still hunt with it when the situation calls for it.


----------



## Fatboy (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep hunt with one when I have to.Don't like it but won't quit hunting because I have to use one.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 24, 2013)

Got one somewhere, even shot it a few times a couple of years ago. I find it boring.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 24, 2013)

Haven't hunted with mine since 1998.  I've killed more deer and pigs traditonal than I did during my counpound days. mike


----------



## markland (Jan 24, 2013)

Basically not since '92 when I sold all of mine and went trad only.  However in my job I still do have to shoot compounds from time to time testing products and setting up bows, but do all my hunting with a recurve.


----------



## broadhead (Jan 24, 2013)

Gave mine away last August. Hadn't touched it in two years.


----------



## WarrenWomack (Jan 24, 2013)

I haven't shot a wheel bow since the 92-93 season.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 24, 2013)

Clipper said:


> Haven't owned or shot a compound in years.  No desire to do so.  It is a machine not a bow.  I guess I'm just prejudiced.



Amen...


----------



## belle&bows (Jan 24, 2013)

Sold mine about 5 years ago and highly doubt I'll shoot another.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 24, 2013)

Nope. Don't even know how to shoot one. And do not want to know!!! I don't go hungry with my trad bows.


----------



## markland (Jan 24, 2013)

You will if you spend all your time painting and working on that dang house?  LOL


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 24, 2013)

Been shooting the old recurve since 1975. Never even tried the compound. My entire family shot stick bows and still does. Got the fire from my father. He had serious bowhunting skills.


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 24, 2013)

Hunted with it 2011 season.  Decided to go all trad 2012 season and didn't miss it.   I think I'll be putting it up to sell, since I've out grown my training wheels.  thanks to you guys.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 24, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> Been shooting the old recurve since 1975. Never even tried the compound. My entire family shot stick bows and still does. Got the fire from my father. He had serious bowhunting skills.



I love that photo Jerry!!! Obviously your dad taught you well and obviously you have taught Luke well.


----------



## aiken (Jan 24, 2013)

about 8 months ago I picked up a friends longbow and became addicted, bought some ebay bows to hold me while my longbow was being built.  Now my whole family is shooting traditional and the compounds are in the closet.  No desire to shoot wheels again


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Jan 24, 2013)

I haven't shot a compound in 3-4 years. I just passed mine off to my younger cousin who is getting into deer hunting. He has better use for it than I do. All it was doing was gathering dust in my bedroom floor.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 24, 2013)

I had a compound in 1980-81, Hunted with it one or two seasons but never liked it.

Before and after that little side trip I have been Traditional Only.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 25, 2013)

I still shoot mine. In fact, some days I will shoot it, then shoot my Buffalo bow, go get the Grizzly, and finish up with the Hickory bow. I just like shooting bows. Each one has something about it that I enjoy. 
Plus,  I need to keep up with the compounds for 4-H so I can help the kids our with theirs.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 25, 2013)

buckbacks said:


> I had to carry my friends Monday for him for a brief moment and couldnt believe the weight.



Amazing how heavy they are compared to a longbow...shoot, my recurve is heavy compared to my longbows.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 25, 2013)

I have not pulled one back since 2007.

I have nothing against shooting a compound, except I did not get near the enjoyment from shooting it, as I do shooting, and hunting with a Stickbow.

Injury or ailment involved, I would shoot a compound, or even a x-bow before I gave up hunting. I am a hunter first, arrow flinger second.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice picture Jerry


----------



## woodswalker (Jan 26, 2013)

*Traditional*

Since my little girls love using the sticks and strings. And I love spending that time with them I cannt see using anything but traditional. Have also found myself going towards primitive even now.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jan 26, 2013)

Who cares about compound bows anyway on this section of the forum. Useless thread. Dave


----------



## Mudfeather (Jan 26, 2013)

I dont think the thread is useless at all...There are some that have no use/need for the compound and the ones like me that went all in with the fedora hat and the like.....I struggled early on with killing the critters I wanted to and was treated feel like an inferior hunter or whatever...."traditionlist" BIG GASP!!!!

Different people progress at different stages and like Jake said..."I am a hunter first."

I know "traditionalist" who haven't killed a critter in years but will gladly put themselves above (take a holier than thou attitude) others who may choose to kill critters with several different weapons..

just my actual experience...


----------



## NavyDave (Jan 27, 2013)

My "race car" is in the case under the futon in the back bedroom.  Shot a couple of arrows out of it last year  in the back yard but haven't shot it since.  Definitely not as fun to shoot anymore.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2013)

Been shooting recurves since 2004 and have not looked back....


----------



## markland (Jan 28, 2013)

Love that pic Jerry!
As far as injury or whatever, I would pick back up the compound if it meant I had to shoot it to keep hunting, but as far as a crossbow, with as heavy and cumbersome as they are I think I would just hunt with a rifle it that was all I had to use!


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 28, 2013)

I do.


I hunt with all kinds of weapons.

Last season I killed deer with the following:

Recurve
Compound
Muzzleloader
Rifle

I hunt with whatever floats my boat at the time.

But..........I hunted with my recurve more than any other weapon last deer season.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jan 28, 2013)

Nope.  Bad things tend to happen when I draw back on a wheelie bow....  Bad things!  I can count the number of arrows I have shot thru a  compound on 1 hand I am fairly certain.


----------



## shawn dooley (Jan 28, 2013)

nope just TRAD for me


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Jan 31, 2013)

I have killed 4 pope and young with compounds im ready to go trad


----------



## ALwoodsman (Jan 31, 2013)

I sold my compound last year.  I don't have anything against them I just wasn't shooting it because I have more fun with a longbow.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 1, 2013)

Kool Hand Luke said:


> I have killed 4 pope and young with compounds im ready to go trad



Better be  careful....You can "Hook" on this Trad stuff.. 
It can be better than Nanner Puddin!


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Feb 1, 2013)

Im ready ,gonna some more 3 d targets problally from asa shoot in ga maybe somee of u guys come shoot got good place for range. Lots land , diffrent terrain ,it will be fun


----------



## ddauler (Feb 4, 2013)

Never had a compound always longbows, recurves, selfbows.


----------



## SOS (Feb 4, 2013)

Started with compound, quit after I'd killed my first recurve deer.  Got really hooked with first kill by self made bow and never looked back.  That was until, due to a childhood injury, can no longer shoot a bow right handed.  Really bummed.  Have picked up a lefty compound, but am still trying to learn to shoot a trad bow left handed.  One of these days it may work...but I'm still pretty lame left handed.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep! Still shoot mine. I have as many compounds as I do trad bows.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 4, 2013)

SOS said:


> Started with compound, quit after I'd killed my first recurve deer.  Got really hooked with first kill by self made bow and never looked back.  That was until, due to a childhood injury, can no longer shoot a bow right handed.  Really bummed.  Have picked up a lefty compound, but am still trying to learn to shoot a trad bow left handed.  One of these days it may work...but I'm still pretty lame left handed.



Steve have you tried wearing a patch? Or sunglasses with the right eye tapped up on the inside?


----------



## robert carter (Feb 4, 2013)

I hunted with a compound several years. Killed a bunch of stuff and it was fun.I got drawn to stickbows and thats what I enjoy the most so I hunt with them. I don`t own a deer rifle or compound...BUT if something happened I could`nt hunt with a stickbow I would buy a compound quick. Nothing wrong with the weapon you use. Hunt they way you enjoy the most. I honestly can say killing critters with the compound made my heart pump big time but can`t touch the excitement I have when I shoot one with a longbow. RC


----------



## SOS (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been trying to shoot with both eyes, but talking with Poundcake, he says to close one eye unless I have time to shoot many arrows each day.  Would like to get there, but with current eldercare issues, not that much time.  May even try a one-pin sight to help with focus.

And I concur with RC, hunt with what works - it is your life, enjoy...but it is impossible to beat that 17 yard thrill of lacing the lungs of a deer with your own longbow.  I will get that thrill once again with a left handed El Cheapo...although may have to be a 9 yard thrill if I don't improve!


----------



## GrayG (Feb 6, 2013)

I sold my compound in the early 90's


----------

